
Blink Mobile Shell for iOS (Mosh Based) - tosh
https://github.com/blinksh/blink
======
GlenTheMachine
I'm unclear how mosh works. Once you log in remotely via ssh, does it tunnel
packets through the ssh connection? Do you have to open up new holes in your
firewall? I'm in a very restrictive security environment, and I'd like to
fully understand this before I get myself in trouble.

